# RUKIDINGME (vid)



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

OK.  This kid is insane.  Ollie up a 7 set to backwards nose manual??????WTF
the and the reverse manual blow my mind.  He also has the endo 180 off dialed.  I want that trick bad.
http://vimeo.com/1831788


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2008)

That kid is fucking nuts. That was awesome. Thanks for posting that.

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 9, 2008)

:-o


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 9, 2008)

freakin a... gotta get practicing a lot more, methinks


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, that's above and beyond anything I ever hope to be able to do with a bike...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I knew a guy in college who used to do shit like that (probably not as good) and he was always getting hurt from a bad trick.  Almost ruptured his spleen once.


----------



## JD (Oct 10, 2008)

no fallz no ballz.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to have a Killington hat when I was a kid that said "no guts, no glory - no falls no balls"  Or maybe it was a shirt...?


----------

